# Hi from Miracle!!



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Just me saying hi my friends from Pigeon Talk  !!

This is me, Miracle!! at 2 months and 15 days


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Karla, Miracle is just a beauty! I love her rather unique coloring. Don't see many pigeons out in the wild so light gray and clean. Thank you for sharing the pictures and all the stories about her you have.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you maryjane !! 
Let me telll you are a special person, with a big heart for all kind of animals in need !
God bless you!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He's such a handsome pigie. Love his sweet face and how he looks into the camera. He know'a he's special. 

Thanks for sharing the pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Say hello to Miracle from me. 

Quite a curious and cute youngster, I love her coloring!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karla, your little Miracle is sooo sweet. He really has beautiful colors and when he gets full grown will be even prettier. I can see why you love him so much.

 Can't wait to see what sex he is - I may be calling a pretty little girl "he".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such a handsome (beautiful?) pij is your Miracle!

Keep up the good work and more picture updates too !!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karla, 

Thanks for the new and updated photos of Miracle...sure is a beautiful bird Has Miracle started eating seeds yet on his own? Are you still working on that? I hope that he's starting to get the hang of it by now because he's getting quite "old". He will do a lot better when he's eating a diet of seeds and grains.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Your Miracle is soooo beautiful and at that perfect age! You two are very lucky to have each other


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Karla*

Your pigeon is beautiful, I love his colors... thanks for sharing ...

Andi


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks maryjane,Reti,Treesa,Maggie,Mr squeak,Brad,Pete,Andi  
I am very lucky to have such friends like you, make a beutiful difference to my everydays .
I am very proud of every member of pigeon talk who always help animals in need no matter how difficult it could be, even if the animals don't make it all the time, you make the different in his life, I learn so much everyday with you friends.
Karla
Ps:
Please if you could share your pets photo I will be very happy to meet them
thanks


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

karla said:


> I am very lucky to have such friends like you, make a beutiful difference to my everydays .
> 
> Ps:
> Please if you could share your pets photo I will be very happy to meet them
> thanks



Hi Karla, 

It's very nice to have you here too! You are a very kind person who realy loves your little Miracle....now have you got him eating yet on his own? lol

Here are my 3 birds. They are a breed called Giant Runts and they are quite large, over 2lbs each. They don't fly very much because they are heavy and they live indoors in a room just for them.

This is Eggbert, father of Lucy & Ricky and 5 years old:









This is Lucy, and she is 2 years old & hand raised by another member, Maryco:









This is Ricky, also 2 years old and hand raised:


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

First , let me tell you ......
YOU HAVE BEAUTIFUL Giant Runts , I love their colors!!They are ssssssssso cuuuuuuuuute !!!!!! 
Wow !! One room just for them , sound so nice I wish I could do that with Miracle 
Many thanks Brad, for sharing with me your awesome pictures!
PS:
Miracle is making progress , he is finally eating by himself BUT during the nightime ... He begs me for baby bird formula with his small seeds ,he won't stop follow me or coming to the table until I finally feed him , and then he goes directly to the sink for fresh water,after he finished eating , he comes back to his favorite high spot (so i can't reach him ) 

Karla


----------



## Wendyjf (Aug 7, 2006)

Oooooo Karla and Brad - what beautiful and unusual coloured pigeons you have. I have never seen any like that before - they must be Pipsqueek's Canadian cousins  

It must be brilliant having them as pets, I am so jealous *starts planning to pigeon nap Miracle, Eggbert, Lucy and Ricky*


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Wendyjf!
Thank for posting , I am glad you like Miracle, he/she is really nice pet, very sweet , he/she acts like a dog , follow us everywhere, play with toys etc.
You make me laugh with *starts planning to pigeon nap Miracle, Eggbert, Lucy and Ricky*  
Thanks once again 
Karla


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Brad,

The "twins"...Ricky and Lucy are beautiful! Ricky looks more like his dad each time we get an update. Eggbert is such a hunk!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Wendy, Karla and Treesa They are my babies for sure

Karla: Glad to hear that Miracle is eating SOMETHING at least and even during the night. Keep up the good work Karla and get him eating seeds like a pig

Kidnap my birdies, Wendy????  LOL.

Treesa, Ricky is just a "pipsqueak" himself next to his dad.....he's so insecure for a male pigeon, so dependant....but you know how it is with hand raised pigeons.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Is Miracle the "palomita" in your web photos? She is adorable, but I noticed that her native tongue was Spanish ... how did you teach her to speak English so quickly? Una paloma muy inteligente! 

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Karla, Mr. Squeaks is my Avatar. I keep the flight suit picture because people sometimes ask about "diapers" for pigeons.

Don't know whether the pictures are still around, but Mr. Squeaks was fortunate to win "Grand Champion" in the Racing/Homer category of our annual photo contest. Cindy posted a lovely head shot. Hey, Brad or any Moderator, are those pics still around??

Sure nice to see your Runts again, Brad. They are just as handsome/beautiful as ever! Love those birds!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Mr squeak is my hereo !!!! He is for sure one of my favorites , he looks so handsome and strong !!!!! I would love to see his pictures  
Cynthia : Tu espanol es excelente !!! Do you speak spanish ??? 

Karla


----------

